# Leaking Roof Where House Meets Porch



## tazmajazz (May 9, 2008)

Hi all! I believe that I need to do some minor roof repair involving sealing up a couple of leaking areas. I have a problem with water leaking through the roof in two places different places. 

One place is where the previous owners added on a screen porch and apparently didn't seal it well enough. The water here leaks down into the screen porch right where it meets the main part of the house. This pretty much soaks the porch during a hard rain. The home inspector mentioned to me that the sealant (not sure if that is the correct term) should have been spread over the entire screen porch roof, when in fact, it is only covering the seam of the porch and the house. 

The other leak lets water into the bathroom right around the exhaust fan opening.

I took pictures (from the roof) of both of these areas and have attached them here. Is there some sort of roof sealant that I can buy to fix these areas? Any assistance would be great, thanks!

- the first pic shows the seam between the porch and the house roof. The porch extends to the right and the ouse extends to the left. It butts up against a chimney. The second pic is of the top of the exhaust of the bathroom.


taz


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

is that a tar and gravel roof?


----------



## tazmajazz (May 9, 2008)

I don't think so, the tar looking stuff is only right where the seam of the two roofs is. The gravel looking area is just the texture of the shingles that were put down. The roof should be less than 5 years old...


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

There isn't supposed to be any sealat there. The two roofs should have been interwoven. A wider view may explain more, but more sealant won't help. Your inspector didn't have a clue what he was looking at.


----------



## tazmajazz (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will take a couple of more pictures at a wider angle so that its possible to see more of whats going on. I'll post back ASAP. Thanks!

taz


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

oh yea you are right those are shingles nevermind


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

oooo that looks nasty


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Care should be taken with flashing or you will end up with a situation, such as yours!

Here's a demonstration on you tube that shows how flashing should be installed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkvwjE0LQOM


----------

